# Graphics card issue in my hp pavilion m6 1002tx after uprading to windows 8pro



## mynk (Dec 31, 2012)

I have upgraded my sys to windows8pro then after my graphics card was asking for driver update with a message the driver is not compatible with the current system. I contacted hp assistance for the issue. After downloading and installing many drivers nothing happened and my pc performance rating has also decreased and is showing lowest 4.5 earlier it was 7.5 for graphics and 3d gaming. Without graphics i am not able to watch HD videos and play games...

I am using HP pavillion m6 1002tx with 2GB graphics AMD radeon HD7670M series...

plz help me out..


----------



## RON28 (Dec 31, 2012)

what about Intel GPU? install drivers of Intel for time being and wait for windows 8 compatible drivers of AMD 7670M.


----------



## mynk (Dec 31, 2012)

RON28 said:


> what about Intel GPU? install drivers of Intel for time being and wait for windows 8 compatible drivers of AMD 7670M.


that is fine..but this system also comes with windows 8 pre installed, and in all that sys there is no such issue of drivers and all..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2012)

Download the latest Catalyst Graphics driver from AMD site for Windows 8. Go to this page: AMD Graphics Drivers & Software and select the values as per your system


----------

